# Авиация > Литература >  Вышел "История авиации" №37

## Вован22

*Вышел история авиации №37*
 Ссылка https://www.litres.ru/raznoe/istoriy...i-37-22194870/
*Наслаждайтесь* :Tongue:

----------

